# Wellington Wildlife Area Squirrel Hunting



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Finally got out for the first time (ever) for squirrel. Went to wellington wildlife area this morning before dawn. The only living thing we saw in the forest was a woodpecker and a couple other hunters. Found plenty of signs squeirrels were there at some point with holes dug into the leaves and half eaten nuts never saw or heard any. 

At one point, when the sun was just starting to come up we started hearing things fall from the trees all around us even though there was no wind. It took a while to figure out what was falling, we had to actually see one fall. They were about 6inch stems falling from the trees. Must have been hundreds falling all in the same 10 minutes all over the forest. Only thing I could think of was the cold killed them, froze them and when the sun started coming out, the ice melted and they fell. 

We saw a guy walking with a crossbow and another walking the edge of an open field (maybe for dove?) If those were one of you, did you have any luck?


----------

